# Angeln rund um Arcen



## darko2 (27. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lebe seit Septmber 2013 in Geldern-Pont und habe erst vor ein paar Wochen, nach 10 jähriger Anglerpause, wieder mit dem Angeln angefangen.

Ich bin dem Angelverein HSV Brasem beigetreten und bin dann öfters zum t`Grenswater nach Arcen gefahren. Dort ist es leider von der Fangqualität sehr schlecht und so suche ich jetzt neue Angelpätze.

Jetzt kommt meine eigentliche Frage: 

Ich war heute an der Maas (wo die Fähre nach Broekhuysen rüber fährt). Rechts gibt einen Weg, der entlang der Maas führt. Es kommen dann auf einer Strecke von ca. 300m zwei kleine Holztore.....

Darf man da durch und dort unten Angeln ? Ich möchte nichts falsch machen und frage hier mal lieber, da sich sicher der ein oder andere dort auskennt.

Der Weg ist sehr schmal, daher auch die Frage ob ich da mit dem Auto hin kann, oder muss ich da an der Fährüberfahrt parken ?

Es wäre super wenn mir da jemand Auskunft geben kann.
Vielleicht kennt auch jemand eine Möglichkeit wo ich mich erkundigen kann. 

Ich habe nämlich keine Lust mich irgendwo hinzusetzen und dann einen von der Kontrolle einen auf die 12 zu bekommen.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.

Ps. Ich bin auch über andere Vorschläge dankbar, da ich mich in der Umgebung noch kaum auskenne 

Gruß

Andy


----------



## darko2 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Angeln rund um Arcen*

Schade, dachte das jemand mehr weiß.

Thema bitte schließen....


----------

